# Familientragödie bei Jennifer Hudson



## Tokko (26 Okt. 2008)

*Familientragödie bei Jennifer Hudson*​ 








*Hudson bekam 2007 einen Oscar*​

*Die Mutter und der Bruder der Oscar-Preisträgerin sind erschossen worden, ihr siebenjähriger Neffe wird vermisst. Offenbar hat die Polizei schon einen Verdächtigen festgenommen*

Schwerer Schlag für Oscar-Preisträgerin Jennifer Hudson: Schwerer Schicksalsschlag für die amerikanische Oscar-Preisträgerin Jennifer Hudson: Mutter und Bruder der 27 Jahre alten Sängerin und Schauspielerin sind am Freitag in Chicago vermutlich bei einem Familienstreit ermordet worden. Die Polizei suchte am Samstag noch nach einem sieben Jahre alten Jungen, Hudsons Neffe, der als vermisst gemeldet worden war, berichtete die «Chicago Sun-Times». Ein 27 Jahre alter Verdächtiger wurde noch in der Nacht in Polizeigewahrsam genommen. 
Die Opfer wurden als Hudsons 57 Jahre alte Mutter Darnell und ihr Bruder Jason (29) identifiziert, der Festgenommene als William Balfour. Er ist nach Angaben seines MySpace-Internetprofils mit Hudsons Schwester Julia verheiratet und der Stiefvater des jetzt vermissten Jungen Julian.Nachbarn hatten am Freitag Schüsse im Haus von Hudsons Mutter gehört und die Polizei verständigt. Die Familie lebte in einem ärmlichen Viertel im Süden Chicagos. Die Sängerin war in dem für Verbrechen berüchtigten Viertel aufgewachsen. Auch nach ihrem Durchbruch in Hollywood habe sie engen Kontakt zu ihrer Familie gepflegt und ihre Mutter häufig besucht, hieß es.


Dem Lokalsender «WSL» zufolge wurde die Oscar-Preisträgerin in Florida über das Verbrechen informiert. Sie sei sofort nach Chicago geeilt. Eine Sprecherin Hudsons bat die Öffentlichkeit um «Wahrung ihrer Privatsphäre in dieser schwierigen Zeit». Erfolgreiche Sängerin und Schauspielerin 
Die 27-jährige Hudson ist Schauspielerin und Sängerin. Sie wurde durch die Teilnahme an der Talentshow «American Idol» bekannt und hatte vor wenigen Wochen ihr Debüt-Album «Jennifer Hudson» auf den Markt gebracht. Im vergangenen Jahr erhielt für ihren Auftritt in der Musical-Verfilmung «Dreamgirls» den Oscar für die besten Nebenrolle. Ihr Lied «Spotlight» ist derzeit der meistverkaufte Titel in den amerikanischen R&B/Hip-Hop-Charts. Hudson spielte auch im Erfolgsfilm «Sex and the City» mit. Ihr Vater starb, als Hudson noch Teenager war. Für sie war ihre Familie nach eigenen Worten sehr wichtig. In einem Interview sagte sie kürzlich, die Familie helfe ihr, auf dem Boden zu bleiben. 
Derzeit ist sie in dem Film «The Secret Life of Bees» in den US-Kinos zu sehen. Im September hatte sich Hudson mit David Otunga von der Reality Show «I Love New York 2» verlobt.

Quelle: www.netzeitung.de


----------



## armin (26 Okt. 2008)

schon grauenhaft was da passiert ist..


----------



## maierchen (27 Okt. 2008)

Tja sowas passiert jeden Tag auf dieser Welt !


----------



## Katzun (27 Okt. 2008)

mein beileid an die familie


----------

